# Got A baby GTP



## tacoma0680 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got my first snake and Its a green tree python baby. Its so sweet I have held It for many hours and with great success. I will post some photos later.

























This is my baby I love that yellow


----------



## Meaningless End (Mar 2, 2008)

ok STOP for a second... you got a green tree as your first snake.... ehhh..

i dont mean to discurage you so dont take this personaly but it definalty is not the best species of snake to start with..  first off you havent givin much info but alwready your handling it for hours.. STOP THAT.  they are very fragile and stress realy easly at that age.. you breath on them funny and they can die. (ya thats exagerated but you get the idea)  

this dosnt mean you cant handle it.. i handle mine all the time. but you need to realize the apropriate time for handling.. first off you need to make sure he is healthy and happy.. dont take him out again untill he has eaten for you twice and passed at least one bowl movment..

if you dont want to thats fine but if you would like a little advice or have any question about your husbantry please take pics of your enclosure and run threw your dayly rutine.  feeding size, misting, temps, hummidity. things like that. also where did it come from? pet shop, or private breeder


----------



## Meaningless End (Mar 2, 2008)

here is my 2 year old biak


----------



## DrJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations!  I love GTPs!  I have six of them, and I couldn't imagine a better snake to own.  However, this being your "first" snake really isn't the best choice in the world, but it's like getting a pokie for your first tarantula.  This is going to be more intensive as far as keeping and maintaining goes than your typical snake such as a milksnake or cornsnake, but I find them very rewarding to keep and own.  It is a good sign that it reacts well to handling, this shows that it will be a docile creature that you can handle and interact with on a regular basis!  This is, as long as it eats for you.  You may want to back down on the handling a bit just so you don't stress it to increase your chances of it eating for you.  Never handle the day of feeding or the two days after.  The others are free game!  Also, be sure to feed frozen/thawed when you do feed.  If you haven't already decided on that.  I can list all the pros and cons of it compared to live, and trust me, it is MUCH better for the well being of the animal.  Well, I'm going on and on!  Haha!  But, that is mainly because you mentioned this is your first snake.  Anyway, give us what you know and are doing so far and we can help you out if you have any questions!  

Congratulations on the new baby!  I'm so happy for you!  

By the way, Meaningless end...that is a gorgeous Biak you have there!  How big is it?  Sometimes Biaks make me feel ansty waiting for them to finish their ontogenic colour change...they take literally forever!  Haha!  Do you have any others?  I'll have to see about posting some pics of mine on  here...I'll have to figure that out.

Tacoma...CONGRATULATIONS once again!  I can't emphasize how much I love these little guys.  I know you must be in love.  Have you named him/her yet?  How old is it?


----------



## DrJ (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh, and Meaningless End did have a point in that you need to be aware of when to handle it and how.  At night, these little guys turn into big-time hunters, so pretty much anything that moves in their tank at night is fair game!  But, during the day they are relaxed and can be very inquisitive and gentle.  So, handle during the day, feed at night.  Also, they have extremely delicate tails, so pulling them off their vine can cause kinkage in their tails, so you have to be patient and gentle when coaxing them off their perch.  If you would like some tips on how to do this, just ask and we would be more than happy to share our experience with you!   

Oh, and see if you can't get up a picture of your little one!  I'll try to get some up, but it may be tomorrow before I have a chance.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2008)

tacoma0680 said:


> I just got my first snake and Its a green tree python baby. Its so sweet I have held It for many hours and with great success. I will post some photos later.


U doomed, lol
and Congrats on ur Chondro! beautiful snakes
I love mine, he is 6yr Blue Wamena cross
this pic is 3yr old


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 2, 2008)

DrJ said:


> Oh, and Meaningless End did have a point in that you need to be aware of when to handle it and how.  At night, these little guys turn into big-time hunters, so pretty much anything that moves in their tank at night is fair game!  But, during the day they are relaxed and can be very inquisitive and gentle.  So, handle during the day, feed at night.  Also, they have extremely delicate tails, so pulling them off their vine can cause kinkage in their tails, so you have to be patient and gentle when coaxing them off their perch.  If you would like some tips on how to do this, just ask and we would be more than happy to share our experience with you!
> 
> Oh, and see if you can't get up a picture of your little one!  I'll try to get some up, but it may be tomorrow before I have a chance.


yes, very much agree with you
also dont handle after feeding
at least couple days
also they need rain, I had install 2 head sprinkle system in cage
put on timer it goes on every 3hr (daytime)
Chondro often drink water droplets off themselfs
good luck, Beautiful snake


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 2, 2008)

the snake has eat 15 times I have a really good freind who breeds and raises snakes and owns a snake business and has help me get the best setup I own and have read three books including the bible of keeping chondros ( the more complete chondro book) The snake is very happy. My buddie told me the tighter the thing is on its post the more happy it is. He is helping me along the way I love the thing and keep a close eye on the snake when handling the snake it loves to be held I go to set it back in the cage and It grabs me and wont let go so I do not force it at all cause thats bad for them. I have alot of help and an great understanding for this snake. I have read all over the internet and heard from alot of great people in the hobbie of snakes that these are great snakes to start out with if you get them as babys and you take care of it.  They said that they are not a good snake to have as a wild caught adult because of the temperment. If you do alot of research into these snakes alot of site state the reason why they are for experts only and it does not apply here. thanks for your concerns I will keep you all posted. If you have and advice fell free to let me know thanks so much


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Baby GTP*



DrJ said:


> Oh, and Meaningless End did have a point in that you need to be aware of when to handle it and how.  At night, these little guys turn into big-time hunters, so pretty much anything that moves in their tank at night is fair game!  But, during the day they are relaxed and can be very inquisitive and gentle.  So, handle during the day, feed at night.  Also, they have extremely delicate tails, so pulling them off their vine can cause kinkage in their tails, so you have to be patient and gentle when coaxing them off their perch.  If you would like some tips on how to do this, just ask and we would be more than happy to share our experience with you!
> 
> Oh, and see if you can't get up a picture of your little one!  I'll try to get some up, but it may be tomorrow before I have a chance.


As far as the night thing goes I handle day or night it does not seem to mind what time of day it is. I take the snake out of its cage and set it gentle into a box and feed it in there. I have read on alot of different researches that if you feed them in there cage that they might get bite happy when you go to get them off there perch. So alot of people have told me this is how you do it. I know about the tail and everything about how to have alot of paticen with these snakes. I love to just look at it and of course handle it. When I handle the snake it coils up on my wrist and just sits there for hours never wanting to move or anything alot of people tell me that its one of the most docile condros they have seen. I really like everyones advice like I said please keep them coming I do not want anything to happen to my baby chondro.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Gtp*



Meaningless End said:


> ok STOP for a second... you got a green tree as your first snake.... ehhh..
> 
> i dont mean to discurage you so dont take this personaly but it definalty is not the best species of snake to start with..  first off you havent givin much info but alwready your handling it for hours.. STOP THAT.  they are very fragile and stress realy easly at that age.. you breath on them funny and they can die. (ya thats exagerated but you get the idea)
> 
> ...



Like I said in my other post its a CB from a good freind ( breeder and dealer) I feed the baby one to two day old pinkies which is what they feed it, Its a Lereh Green Tree Python. I keep the water completely full of water with a water fall in the back for the baby to drink form and keep a high humity for the snake I feed it once every five days, I keep it at about 80D and mist it once a day, Clean the water at the base every three days,


----------



## DrJ (Mar 3, 2008)

tacoma0680 said:


> As far as the night thing goes I handle day or night it does not seem to mind what time of day it is. I take the snake out of its cage and set it gentle into a box and feed it in there. I have read on alot of different researches that if you feed them in there cage that they might get bite happy when you go to get them off there perch. So alot of people have told me this is how you do it. I know about the tail and everything about how to have alot of paticen with these snakes. I love to just look at it and of course handle it. When I handle the snake it coils up on my wrist and just sits there for hours never wanting to move or anything alot of people tell me that its one of the most docile condros they have seen. I really like everyones advice like I said please keep them coming I do not want anything to happen to my baby chondro.



Well, I feel as though you've definitely done your research and know what you're getting into.  That is good to know.  However, there is no substitute for good old fashioned experience.  

Handling day or night is somewhat scary to me, as after I turn their lights out they go into "hunting" mode and start the S-curve in the neck and caudal luring.  So, no thanks, but I'm not reaching my hand in there!  Haha!  I feed all mine at night, after their lights are out in their cages.  I have done this ever since I got them and none of them have ever shown any sort of aggressive behaviour towards me during the daylight hours when I handle them.  With chondros, it is more of a non-option as most will not eat if taken out of their home or off their perch to feed someplace else.  Some will not eat if even handled the same day as feeding, which is why I recommended not handling that day.  But, if you can get yours to eat outside its home, I guess you can...I've just never heard of it being done successfully before.  However, all my terrestrial snakes eat in seperate containers for this exact reason.  I don't like a bitey animal!  I've never had any issues with my green trees, and I don't expect to ever have problems.  The main thing to consider is that they are practically sleeping during the day, so when you reach in to get them out, they can be aware that it is you and not a rodent by the time they actually awaken.  

And, I do have to agree with the WC remark!  I don't think I've ever ran across a "friendly" WC animal, not even ratsnakes...most CBB animals are docile and gentle, but it is important to note here also that each animal has it's own personality.  For instance, even in CBB populations, Biak GTPs have a tendency to be more prone to biting than others.  This usually just means a little more work to get them tamed down and used to handling.  Many though, are born docile!  

You can increase the temp in its cage a few degrees, too!  80 is a bit cold...unless that is about the ambient temp?  In the basking area, I keep it in the high 80's.  However, with the way yours is set-up, the highest temp to achieve for the little guy may be above 90 slightly, just to achieve a good ambient temperature in the enclosure.  I do like the set-up, it looks rather nice.  It reminds me of the set-up that Spruce Nubble Farm does with some of their GTPs.  I personally don't like it, as the entire bottom being filled with water gets to be a hassle, and I've noticed that many of mine like to explore the bottom of their cages at night.  So, I don't like to restrict them solely to their branches.  I use 9x11" cake pans made of glass for their water bowls, and that seems to help with humidity a bit.  I do like the water movement in your tank though.  Another thing that you may want to consider changing is the PVC piping in your enclosure.  I'm not exactly certain what it is about PVC piping, but many people have reported blistering on the belly side of their snakes from using it.  A better alternative is something like Jungle-vines by Exo-terra or something like that to give a natural branch feel.  

It sure is a cute one!  Nice pics...I'm glad you were able to get them up!  I can tell it is going to be very pretty when it grows up!


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks so much for the advice on the vines I will change them out. I have read that alot of chondros will not eat out side of there cage also but my baby eats when its out. I like the bottom to have that much water so it has alot of humity and water. I will try and raise the temp alitlle more. I will keep you all posted about my baby thanks again for the advice and the concerns


----------



## Meaningless End (Mar 3, 2008)

the only piece of advice i would give you is to cover about 2/3 of the top with somthing so the air wont exape. (seran wrap works well) then you can reduce the water down to a large bowl and still be able to hold a high hummidity... trust me your going to get sick of cleaning that


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a quick and easy way just hook up the pump with a hose and pump it out then replace it, It works so well It take me about two minutes. were is you GTP local. I love that what is the size of it? have you breed it male of female?


----------



## DrJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad to hear that your going to make some improvements!  My GTPs typically like to hang out at the areas of their cages where the temp is about 82-85.  The water is really personal preference, but I don't like restricting them to the branches, as I do catch them several times at night running around on the bottom.  What Meaningless End said is true, try covering part of the top...I use reynold's wrap foil because I was concerned about the flimsy, easily melted plastic in saran wrap.  And, I know you should never microwave or cook with saran wrap, so I figured it wasn't good enough for my chondros!  One of my female Jayapuras is 2.5 years old, about 4ft and weighs 437 grams...I just weighed her tonight!  But, I have 2 males and 4 females.  Do you know how much yours weighs?  Have you named it yet?


----------



## Ricky ortiz (Mar 4, 2008)

ok first i'm sorry to say get it out of that exo terra cage and into a rubbermaid or other plastic shoe box if you dont want to do that then at least drain the water out these snakes are not very good swimmers they can and will drown even in large water bowls. and if you have not yet please for the well being of your new very beautiful chondro by the way please i implore you to buy and read over and over The More Complete Chondro by Greg Maxwell hounestly in my own oppinion i wouldnt bring a GTP near your cage sorry to say but please buy and read the book it will answer any question you will have! you can buy it at amazon or direct from him at www.finegtps.com 
here are my'n
Manokwari local TYPE






sorong


----------



## DrJ (Mar 4, 2008)

Tacoma has already stated that he owns and has read the book by Greg Maxwell.  And, that is in addition to two other books on GTPs.  Secondly, what is wrong with displaying his chondro in this style cage?  I believe his is a zoo-med, though.  The purpose of having a Green Tree Python is to enjoy it, not put it in a rubbermaid box where you can't see it.  How would that be of any benefit to keeper or the kept?  Even Greg Maxwell uses display cages to show off his chondros.

And, a GTP will not drown in a large water bowl.  If this were to happen, the incidence would be the same as any other snake drowning in its water dish.  If the chondro gets in the water, it simply lifts its head up and is just fine.  The only time I could see a problem is during feeding if the snake drops into the water with the mouse while hanging from its perch.  But, whenever one of mine has done that, it simply lifts itself up some more to get out.  

By the way, your two are very pretty!  Lots of blue compared to most others of their locality type from what I've seen.


----------



## tacoma0680 (Mar 4, 2008)

Drj is right I have read the book the more complete chondro and many others before getting one. I have alot of places for the snake to get out of the water there is a rock and branches coming out of the water it will not drownd in that cage. I am not going to make my snake live in a shoe box I want to enjoy the snake like I do everyday. I have a freind who has many years experince with these snakes and has breed them numeous times he help me set it up and make the snake more happy and helps me along the way. Thanks so much I also love your snakes


----------

